# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Neff] Πρόβλημα στον διακόπτη του επιλογέα γκριλλ

## kynegeiros

Στρέφω τον διακόπτη στη θέση γκριλλ και την επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία αλλά μετά από λίγη ώρα και πριν η θερμοκρασία φτάσει το επιθυμητό όριο σβήνει το λαμπάκι της θερμοκρασίας και σταματάει να λειτουργεί το γκριλλ. Στρέφω τρεις τέσσερις φορές και πάλι τον διακόπτη του επιλογέα ώσπου να ανάψει πάλι το λαμπάκι της θερμοκρασίας και το ψήσιμο συνεχίζει αλλά και πάλι μετά από λίγη ώρα παρουσιάζεται το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Επαναλαμβάνω την διαδικασία και συνεχίζω αλλά πρέπει διαρκώς να είναι το μάτι μου στο λαμπάκι της θερμοκρασίας. Δείχνει πως είναι πρόβλημα καλής επαφής του επιλογέα. Τί μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε; Παλιά στα ραδιόφωνα ψέκαζαν ένα contact spray στον επιλογέα και λυνόταν το πρόβλημα. 
Ακούω την γνώμη των ειδικών καθώς εγώ είμαι άσχετος.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## diony

*Αν όντως είναι από τον επιλογέα* , σημαίνει πως έχουν αλλοιωθεί οι επαφές που τροφοδοτούν το γκριλ ,  και λόγω του ότι αυτό τραβάει σχεδόν 9 αμπέρ , το σπρέι δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτε
Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις το πρόβλημα είναι ορατό και με το μάτι , αλλάζει το χρώμα του επιλογέα λόγω υπερθέρμανσης στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο

----------


## kynegeiros

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Το πρόβλημα υποψιάζομαι πως βρίσκεται στην καρδιά του επιλογέα δηλαδή εσωτερικά στον άξονα ...κάπου που δεν φαίνεται από έξω. Φοβάμαι να τραβήξω έξω τον διακόπτη για να μην κάνω ζημιά.  Γνωρίζεις αν μπορώ να τον τραβήξω άφοβα για να ελέγξω το εσωτερικό του;




> *Αν όντως είναι από τον επιλογέα* , σημαίνει πως έχουν αλλοιωθεί οι επαφές που τροφοδοτούν το γκριλ ,  και λόγω του ότι αυτό τραβάει σχεδόν 9 αμπέρ , το σπρέι δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτε
> Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις το πρόβλημα είναι ορατό και με το μάτι , αλλάζει το χρώμα του επιλογέα λόγω υπερθέρμανσης στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο

----------

